# Does anyone still have the default New Leaf town tune?



## icyii (Jan 7, 2014)

I would like to return to the default town tune but I can't find any articles D: I'm terrible at writing music so I'm not even going to attempt writing it haha. Does someone still have the default town tune on? 

Please help! I will appreciate it very much


----------



## Hot (Jan 7, 2014)

I think I do. It's :
Low E, Low E, G, High C, High E, (None), High E, (None)
High C, (None), (Random/?), (None), Low C, (One higher than none), (One higher than none), (None)


----------



## icyii (Jan 7, 2014)

HOORAY! thanks so much, I'll try it right away 

- - - Post Merge - - -

By (One higher than none) did you mean the - note?
Tried it and it sounds great, thanks!! However I'm STILL LOOKING because this isn't the town tune I had at first. I read that there are 4 default town tunes. Anyone else?


----------



## Hot (Jan 7, 2014)

I see ^_^ Yes, I do mean the - note. Anyways, good luck. ~


----------



## icyii (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks so much!! It sounds very much like the tune I had though  Maybe it is the tune I had...


----------



## Laudine (Jan 7, 2014)

Cold said:


> I think I do. It's :
> Low E, Low E, G, High C, High E, (None), High E, (None)
> High C, (None), (Random/?), (None), Low C, (One higher than none), (One higher than none), (None)


Oooh thank you! It was my main town's default tune and I've dying to use it again ;A;

Here is the default tune from my second town:
High C, none, G, Low E, F, F, F, none, G, G, F, ? (random), Low C, -, -, none


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 7, 2014)

I changed my town tune to one of the original tunes(which is my old town's original tune).

It's like Laudine's 2nd default town tune.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 7, 2014)

Me, and the default flag, and ive had my town 6 months oops


----------



## icyii (Jan 7, 2014)

Gizmodo: mind sharing your town tune if it's different from what's already on the thread?


----------

